# Modified Ashtray



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Bought optional ashtray 420087017and found that it did not fit in quite right, due to the two lugs on the side. So I thought I might remove the bottom section of the ashtray with the lugs on.

So I ended up removing the chrome cigarette stubber, and have a usefully cubby know.






















































I did this mod by lifting the lid and lifting the inner linner up, then there is just enough room to use a small screwdriver to lift the four bent tabs up and then you are able to remove the chrome piece and black linner. there are two (Torx) screw in the bottom, which enables the bottom section of the ashtray to come off. (Easier to remove the two lugs)

Hope this is of some interest to someone.

Regards


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Great post I was contemplating getting one of these but was unsure of the correct part number. TT accessories are pretty dire on Audi's website.

Any chance of a photo of it in the console?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are a few with the item in my car




























Regards


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

That looks really neat. The one I was looking at was taller I think? Thanks.


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Bought optional ashtray 420087017and found that it did not fit in quite right, dur to the two lugs on the side. So I thought I might remove the bottom section of the ashtray with the lugs on.
> 
> ...


That is a really nice mod! Simply genius. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Matrix said:


> That looks really neat. The one I was looking at was taller I think? Thanks.


Yes make sure you get the shorter one, the taller one comes from a A3 and does not fit! ( I bought one by mistake) before I bought this one.

Regards


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can buy them with out the lower bit with the lugs how ever if you are fitting in to a mk1 cup holder they fit better with the lugs


----------



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

mentioned this on the group buy section and the stubby ash trays can be bought for £38.00 posted.

Hope this helps


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can buy them with out the lower bit with the lugs how ever if you are fitting in to a mk1 cup holder they fit better with the lugs


Does anyone know the part number of the cup holder ash tray without the lugs that is still the short height?


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

These turn up on ebay regularly certainly less than £20 closer to £15. I adapted one of the large ones to fit under the armrest, great for change for car parks etc.


----------



## mikelangwine (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree with Daddow I bought one from eBay for £17 which was brand new! No scratches or anything! Very happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking good man!!!!
I thought about getting one of these. Except that I dont get its use. I would NEVER smoke in the car! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Especially in my 4 ringed ❤ baby. Nor anyone elses.
My brother has one of these, he uses it to store road toll money :lol: 
I just appreciate the fact that many varieties of water bottles fit in there instead.  
Still the thought of someone smoking in their TT makes me shiver. But thats just me 

OP do you smoke in your TT? (Or any of you guys)


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I only smoke in my TT after sex.


----------



## NucLeo (Aug 24, 2017)

I managed to remove the outer layer of the ashtray, when I realized it's too wide for the cup holder in the TT. But now it's too thin so it fell inside the cup holder. Do you guys put something under this to make it fit? I checked in the official catalogue at the dealer before buying this and part no. '420087017' should fit, well it clearly doesn't.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I wrapped some duck tape around mine until it fitted snugly, the tape is not visible, I guess insulation tape or similar would do the trick.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

NucLeo said:


> I managed to remove the outer layer of the ashtray, when I realized it's too wide for the cup holder in the TT. But now it's too thin so it fell inside the cup holder. Do you guys put something under this to make it fit? I checked in the official catalogue at the dealer before buying this and part no. '420087017' should fit, well it clearly doesn't.


Hello

On mine I had to sand down the 2 lugs on the outer case, so it would fit. otherwise it does fall right down the hole!

Sand the four lugs off and re-attach to the ashtray and all will be well 

Regards


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Someone said there is a version without the lugs but nobody has been able to find a part number.


----------

